# Precious Antique or Ugly Pitcher



## debodun (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 161613


It can be an antique and still be the ugly pitcher it is, imo.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

Not my style but I'm sure someone will treasure it.


----------



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

Are there any markings on the bottom?  

It’s not to my taste.  It looks heavy.  Possibly could be used as a vase to hold flowers.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2021)

This is what the bottom looks like.


----------



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

JMO, hand made by a student.  The bottom wasn’t well trimmed nor well prepped for the glaze.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2021)

It looks like an old piece of blackberry pattern majolica to me.







Some collectors are fussy about chips and others don't seem to worry about them on this type of pottery.

I wouldn't be concerned about the lack of a mark.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2021)

I posted on an antique page and someone else mentioned Majolica. I am happy to see you found it. Thanks. Now I know what to call it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2021)

Oh yeah, it's gorgeous.  I'll buy it.  It's Perfect Uzi material.  It should explode nicely:


----------



## bowmore (Apr 24, 2021)

Here is a very interesting article about what we all face giving stuff to our children
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fa...dont-want-11618068175?mod=trending_now_news_4


----------



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

Deb, put a high price on it and say that you ‘think’ it may be blackberry pattern majolica.  

It quite possibly is and has been put through a dishwasher, so has lost its sheen.


----------

